
Show HN: PitchBuild, a tool that helps you write your sales emails - federiconitidi
https://pitchbuild.herokuapp.com/
======
federiconitidi
Hey guys, as the tile mentions I’ve built a little tool that helps you write
sales emails. I dealt with a lot of prospecting and I’ve decided to package
some of the structure that I’ve seen working from my A/B tests into an editor
that we all can use.

It should be pretty self-explanatory – fill a few initial questions (works
best with short answers), and it will create several copy ideas for your first
message and followups. You can also play with a preloaded example. From my
tests all seems to be working, but I recommend to proofread the copy and add
your unique spin before copy/paste in your sending tool. Ultimately nothing
can beat your unique market knowledge.

If you decide to give it a go and have any feedback I’d love to hear your
thoughts!

[https://pitchbuild.herokuapp.com/](https://pitchbuild.herokuapp.com/)

------
nkg
I am currently writing sales emails so your app speaks to me. I like the fact
that it gives you something to start with. Maybe you could have different
templates.

On the technical side, I experience an issue while trying to focus on the
inputs (Firefox 68.02)

~~~
federiconitidi
Thanks for you feedback! I'll double check the firefox issue. Definitely
having multiple templates is the way to go. What templates in particular would
you see useful for your case?

------
sslewin
Cool. How does the logic of the logic behind it work? I'd love to have
something with more 5-6 followups for a longer campaign.

~~~
federiconitidi
Hey thanks! the system has a number of email "skeletons" and recombines the
information provided in the questionnaire to generate several message
variants. If you need to build a longer campaign, you can generate many
followup ideas by clicking on "re-write", then copy paste each of them in your
sending tool. What other feature would you like to see built?

------
GrumpyNl
Please change the color of the light gray font, i cant read it without
adjusting my screen.

~~~
federiconitidi
Thanks, just changed now! do you think it is visible enough?

